# [GUIDE] How to decompile an apk <updated w/ guide>



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

How to decompile an .APK:​
Step 1:
Download >>This<< this is a tool for decompiling an .apk (i take no credit for this tool i did not make it i cant remember where i got it but the credit goes to the maker)

Step 2: 
Now go to your C:\ directory create a new folder (doesnt matter what you name it) now extract the apk_manager to the folder that you created.

Step 3:
Download: >>This<< and also >>This<<
(whatever you are using 7zip or winrar, go into settings and integration and check the .BZ2 file extension)

Step 4: 
Extract both files to the other folder in apk_manager

Step 5:
Plug your phone into your computer and pull framework-res.apk and twframework-res.apk from your /system/framework/ directory and place both files in the other folder

Step 6:
open up command prompt and enter

cd/
cd (whatever you named the folder that you put apk_manager)
cd other
apktool if framework-res.apk

Step 7:

cd/
cd (whatever you named the folder that you put apk_manager)
cd other
apktool if twframework-res.apk

Step 8:

now grab the apk that you want to decompile and place it in the place-apk-here-for-modding folder

Step 9: 

open script now enter 22 into command press enter, press corresponding number for your apk for ex. 1 then press enter, now press 9 then enter... APK should now be decompiling (decompiled apk should be in the projects folder)

Let me know if anyone has any problems with this


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you explain what decompiling an APK actually does so a noob can have a better understanding ?

Thanks.


----------



## stmcmurray76 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am using a Tbolt running CM7. I don't have /system/framework/twframework-res.apk. I tried to decompile without it and nothing ends up in the projects folder.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

This isnt working for me at all. Not sure how to do this.


----------



## killabyte (Jan 22, 2012)

*n/m*


----------



## mmghazal (Feb 27, 2012)

I got the following error if you can help please.

I: Loading resource table...
I: Loaded.
I: Loading resource table from file: C:\Users\Ghazal\apktool\framework\1.apk
I: Loaded.
W: Could not decode attr value, using undecoded value instead: ns=android, name=targetSdkVersion, value=0x0000000a
W: Could not decode attr value, using undecoded value instead: ns=android, name=backupAgent, value=0x0000003e
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
at java.io.Writer.write(Unknown Source)
at brut.androlib.res.util.ExtMXSerializer.writeAttributeValue(ExtMXSerializer.java:38)
at org.xmlpull.mxp1_serializer.MXSerializer.attribute(MXSerializer.java:673)
at org.xmlpull.v1.wrapper.classic.XmlSerializerDelegate.attribute(XmlSerializerDelegate.java:106)
at org.xmlpull.v1.wrapper.classic.StaticXmlSerializerWrapper.writeStartTag(StaticXmlSerializerWrapper.java:267)
at org.xmlpull.v1.wrapper.classic.StaticXmlSerializerWrapper.event(StaticXmlSerializerWrapper.java:211)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.XmlPullStreamDecoder.decode(XmlPullStreamDecoder.java:46)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ResStreamDecoderContainer.decode(ResStreamDecoderContainer.java:34)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ResFileDecoder.decode(ResFileDecoder.java:100)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.decode(AndrolibResources.java:114)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.decodeResourcesFull(Androlib.java:93)
at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.decode(ApkDecoder.java:98)
at brut.apktool.Main.cmdDecode(Main.java:128)
at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:65)


----------

